# What is one animal that you don't care to hunt?



## whitetaco02 (Nov 29, 2007)

I know most us here are avid hunters and hunt more than one species of game, but what is one animal that you really have no desire to hunt.  Mine would have to be the bear.  Don't know why but when I watch hunting shows where they are hunting bear, I turn it.  

What about you all?


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2007)

Caribou....


----------



## Jranger (Nov 29, 2007)

Bear for me as well... helped skin one once, I'm not that hungry yet...


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 29, 2007)

Hippo


----------



## gumpster34 (Nov 29, 2007)

bear  got 1 in white co 250 pounds  shot it a 5pm it was 12 am before we got out .


----------



## bonaire11 (Nov 29, 2007)

bear, their little faces are so cute!!! Seriously though, they do kinda remind me of my lab.


----------



## Son (Nov 29, 2007)

In North America, Bear,
Many years ago, we used to see plenty of them in Collier Co. Fl.

One day one of the fellows decided he would shoot one, We all got tired of messing with it, and nobody liked the meat. That did it for me.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 29, 2007)

Bear, Bigfoot, and Black Panther.....


----------



## jody7818 (Nov 29, 2007)

I have no desire to hunt doves.  It doesn't seem like there would be enough meat to justify a shotgun shell.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 29, 2007)

I have no interest in hunting a Grizzly bear.


----------



## jody7818 (Nov 29, 2007)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Bear, Bigfoot, and Black Panther.....



Why no desire to hunt those?  Getting tired of looking for them?


----------



## HGM (Nov 29, 2007)

I would like a bear skin rug, but beyond that, it doesnt do it for me... Now, tree rats I could probably kill all day.. Cant stand them, but dont care to eat them.. So, rather than waste them, I just give them dirty looks...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 29, 2007)

jody7818 said:


> I have no desire to hunt doves.  It doesn't seem like there would be enough meat to justify a shotgun shell.



you couldnt be any wronger <------- I just made that word up.

I dont ever want to kill an elephant.  everything else is fair game.


----------



## dan229 (Nov 29, 2007)

Skunk


----------



## jamie.brett.sr (Nov 29, 2007)

I wouldnt like hunting something that might also be hunting me... ex. bears, or mountain lions


----------



## jody7818 (Nov 29, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> you couldnt be any wronger <------- I just made that word up.



So it is worth it?  How many does it take to make a decent meal?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 29, 2007)

jody7818 said:


> So it is worth it?  How many does it take to make a decent meal?



i usually eat 4-6.  fried.  I'd rather eat fried doves than anything else on the earth, no joke.

secret to good friend doves is to pick the birds, don't skin them.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 29, 2007)

Bears are just too cute and cuddly...
Bigfoot can read....
Black Panthers kill armadillos......


----------



## jody7818 (Nov 29, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> i usually eat 4-6.  fried.  I'd rather eat fried doves than anything else on the earth, no joke.



Really?  I may have to give it a shot sometime.


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 29, 2007)

giraffe for me.  Followed by zebra.  No matter how smart or hard they may be to kill I'll never have enough space for a giraffe shoulder mount.


----------



## TreeFrog (Nov 29, 2007)

Treefrogs


----------



## WSB (Nov 29, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> Caribou....




Me too, I might be wrong but from what I've seen on tv it doesn't look like much of a challenge.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 29, 2007)

bowbuck said:


> giraffe for me.  Followed by zebra.  No matter how smart or hard they may be to kill I'll never have enough space for a giraffe shoulder mount.




this guy does.....


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 29, 2007)

jody7818 said:


> I have no desire to hunt doves.  It doesn't seem like there would be enough meat to justify a shotgun shell.



Doves hunting is the funnest(sp?)  type of hunting for me.  The meat is ok, but I probably wouldn't eat them if I hadn't had so much fun shooting them.


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Nov 29, 2007)

Antelope, I have no desire at all to hunt one of these animals.


----------



## TheSnail (Nov 29, 2007)

Bears and hummingbirds.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 29, 2007)

Gators.

Don't seem to be much challenge to shoot one


----------



## ryano (Nov 29, 2007)

Bear around here......Next in line would be Caribou wherever they roam............all the hunts Ive seen are much akin to walking out in a pasture and shooting a cow


----------



## Sargent (Nov 29, 2007)

Bear.  

The thought of eating bear is almost as nauseating as the thought of eating horse.


----------



## shdw633 (Nov 29, 2007)

Gator.  I have had chances to go and have even had a tag just really don't got the get up to go for them.  Kinda of feel the same way about bear but I think I want to go once to see if it is more than I am seeing.  I also really don't have any desire to hunt Africa, except for maybe the Kudu.  The rest don't seem interesting to me.  It just seems you drive around till you find the herd, get out, walk up and shoot and hope they don't come and kill you.


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 30, 2007)

anything from africa.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 30, 2007)

D O V E S  ! ! ! ! ! !

Why shoot a dinky little bird when you could be a real man and hunt quail, pheasant or grouse.  Shooting doves is what kids do with BB guns...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 30, 2007)

caribou, gators and basically any type of wing shooting


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 30, 2007)

Turkeys.  I don't like the taste. I won't eat it, so I won't shoot it.

Moose. Just can't see shooting something I can't drag out.


----------



## rubicon_in_ga (Nov 30, 2007)

Honestly??  Deer.  I don't know why, but I just haven't gotten into deer hunting yet.  Yotes, Hogs, Turkey and small game, I'm totally into, but Deer just don't do it for me.


----------



## reylamb (Nov 30, 2007)

Man, hard to pick just one...........
Turkeys
Bear
Dove
Ducks
African game


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 30, 2007)

African lion


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 30, 2007)

Howard Roark said:


> African lion



When i go on my safari...they expensive beast is on my list!!  Either one of them or a Leopard...


----------



## bull0ne (Nov 30, 2007)

Grizzly is off my list of things to hunt.............I don't like the thought of the bear possibily having an intestinal blockage caused by a pair of my snake boots.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 30, 2007)

ronmac13 said:


> anything from africa.



Not for me either.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Bear*

Bear gets my vote. I have heard that it tastes awful.


----------



## archer47 (Nov 30, 2007)

Mountian Lion


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 30, 2007)

I have Two..a bear and ducks. No interest at all on either one.


----------



## RJY66 (Nov 30, 2007)

Lots of people on a thread like this mention something like elephant hunting that most of us will probably never do or have never done.   I'll talk about something I could easily do but probably won't ever again......Squirrel hunting.  I killed a few when I was a kid, they are not bad eating, but unless it is to take a kid hunting or if I get REAL hungry, I probably won't ever try to kill another one.  

Dove hunting with friends is a lot of fun, and doves are good to eat.  I have only been two or three times and am a lousy wing shot, but I enjoyed it.  If I had my own field or was invited to a shoot I sure would go, but I don't see myself paying to do it. 

If I could sample bear meat and liked it, I could see myself taking one if it came by while I was deer hunting.  If I thought the meat was nasty, I'd let him walk.  Never had any, some say you can eat it, others say yuck!  

One type of hunting I really regret missing out on is quail.  My Grandaddy loved it.  They used to be plentiful when I was a little kid, but I have not heard a bobwhite call in years.  If you had a good dog and could find enough birds to shoot maybe a half a box of shells at during a day or afternoon hunt, seems to me to that would be a lot of fun.  Unfortunately, that type of hunting requires a lot of land and nowadays it is all leased out and or posted.   Also, very few if any quail exist in the places I frequent.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 30, 2007)

For those that said "Doves"... man, y'all are missing out!

Nothing like sitting on a good field with friends and family wasting ammo!  

I can't hit them for SQUAT, but I have a good time and keep them flying for those that can hit them!

As for an animal I don't care to hunt.  It would have to be a coon.

I don't see the need in trekking across 2.75 miles of swamp, 4 hill tops, 3 creek bottoms, 7 briar patches, 6 dirt roads, 3 pastures, 2 cutovers, and a train wreck, for an animal that I'm going to either let go, or shoot and hand over to my dogs. 

I get the fact that it's "More about the chase" and "hearing the dogs howl"... But I can do that from my back porch.


----------



## Gunsmoke (Nov 30, 2007)

Bear,they are like shooting a pet.I watched one for a half hr.I could have shot  while hunting.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Nov 30, 2007)

Mine would be a toss up between Giraffe  and Zebra (why kill a horse??)


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 30, 2007)

gatrapper said:


> Yep Bear to.  And as stated before they remind me of my big old black lab before he died.  Plus I really dont feel like hearing a death cry of the animal when it gets shot.


It's more of a moan.  And after fighting black-flies for 3 hours, it's sounds kind of like a war cry! 

I've shot one, but don't care to ever do it again.


----------



## JBWilliams (Nov 30, 2007)

Bear.  I have even been bear hunting a few times, until I realized that I just dont wat to shoot one.  They remind me of dogs.  I have gotten into fights with guys over shooting dogs.


----------



## grim (Nov 30, 2007)

Predators in general.  They are just out there doing the same thing as me.

I've never wanted to hunt bear, but after getting feeders torn up repeatedly, I sure have wanted to kill one.


----------



## Minner (Nov 30, 2007)

Coyotes, bear, gators, and any African critters.


----------



## mikelogg (Nov 30, 2007)

OWLS! Of course its illegal anyway.


----------



## wack em (Nov 30, 2007)

#1 would have to be a coon

and at a close secound would be hunting ducks in GA, just isn't enough action hunting them in ga.


----------



## patchestc (Nov 30, 2007)

buffalo.  too big, and they don't even run when u shoot the one right next to it.  at least they don't on TV.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd have to say African animals, bear, or any animal that just sits in a field and eats (Bison, Caribou, etc.)


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 30, 2007)

water buffalo


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 30, 2007)

Buffalo(love the meat), Zebras.


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 30, 2007)

I dont think that there is an animal that i wouldnt like to hunt in the states. I would love to kill african but some of them are so dangerous that it makes me wonder....

*I dont like snipe huntin


----------



## jody7818 (Nov 30, 2007)

Handgunner said:


> I get the fact that it's "More about the chase" and "hearing the dogs howl"... But I can do that from my back porch.



Yeah...I hear ya.  When I was 13, one of the neighbors would cut through our yard to hunt coons in the backwoods.  We'd sit on the back porch and listen to those dogs go.  Man...it sounded great.  

But those days are long gone now.  There's a subdivision in those backwoods.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 30, 2007)

Bears.  They just look too much like a dog.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 30, 2007)

Any big cat, everything else is on my list within fianacial reason.


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 30, 2007)

Have no interest than game here in the us and even thats limited to whitetail, hogs, and not much more...


----------



## ALLBEEF (Nov 30, 2007)

Nothing from Africa or the following....
Caribou
antelope
Blacktail deer


----------



## GonePhishn (Nov 30, 2007)

After looking over the DNR regs, i would have to say hunting rabbit is something I have no desire to ever do. 

They also have crows listed ! 


Im guessing they are "varmints", I cant imagine anyone would want to eat them for supper....


----------



## brutus712 (Nov 30, 2007)

elephant


----------



## HenryHunter (Nov 30, 2007)

No interest in hunting bears for me.


----------



## Hogtown (Nov 30, 2007)

Africa - elephant, giraffe, hippo and other odd balls
N. America - wolves and bears although I would shoot either one in a hearbeat if they got near camp.


----------



## Bruz (Nov 30, 2007)

Birds. I will tote a shotgun around during Turkey season but it's more about walking in the woods than hunting. Souped Up Yard Birds don't do much for me.

Robert


----------



## DaGris (Nov 30, 2007)

anything with wings.....just dont care about shooting a bird.

also a bear......I was watching a hunting show one time and this guy shot a bear with a arrow...the bear didnt run off...he just stopped and leaned over and tried to pull the arrow out.............they are too "human like" for me........besides, I'm not eating a bear...

anything in africa


----------



## huntfish (Nov 30, 2007)

3and8fan4ever said:


> Bear around here......Next in line would be Caribou wherever they roam............all the hunts Ive seen are much akin to walking out in a pasture and shooting a cow



You are only seeing the last couple of hundred yards usually due to film.   Many a miles have been walked and usually in tundra bog.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 30, 2007)

DaGris said:


> anything with wings.....just dont care about shooting a bird.
> 
> also a bear......I was watching a hunting show one time and this guy shot a bear with a arrow...the bear didnt run off...he just stopped and leaned over and tried to pull the arrow out.............they are too "human like" for me........besides, I'm not eating a bear...



I saw something like that awhile back.  It was weird, looked just like what a human would do.  Made me feel a little uncomfortable.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Nov 30, 2007)

anything from Africa. heck, all they have out there are spikes!  we got them in Georgia.


----------



## Bushman13 (Nov 30, 2007)

*any Predator*

I draw the line at predators in general. I see them as having heightened sensory abilities and sharing a lot of our traits. 
Its their job and ours to kill the herd animals, the steaks with hooves. I believe the prey animals do not share the same intelligence and have been equipped to get eaten. 

-B


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Nov 30, 2007)

giraffe, white rhino


Don't underestimate the zebra as a game animal!


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 30, 2007)

opossums


----------



## whitetaco02 (Nov 30, 2007)

I didn't even think about the Caribou.  That is right up there with the bear with me!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 30, 2007)

I can't beleive no one has said      "EMUS"


----------



## JasonF (Nov 30, 2007)

Skunks!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 30, 2007)

no interest in shooting a bear..a buffalo..an elephant or a zebra to name a few..


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Dec 2, 2007)

I'd have to say elephant.  It's sort of saddens me to see one killed.  Don't really know why that is, but it just doesn't seem right.  Other than that - GAME ON!!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 2, 2007)

african safari's really don't excite me..maybe if I was there it would.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Dec 2, 2007)

africa  doesent  do  anything  for  me  but  i  would   love  to   kill  a caribou  and  a  bear


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Dec 2, 2007)

Polar Bear w/ dogs.


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2007)

Raccoon!


----------



## JSnake (Dec 2, 2007)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Polar Bear w/ dogs.



I AM WITH YOU ON THAT!

You saw Tom Miranda this morning didn't you? (or just the other thread )


----------



## BowShooter (Dec 2, 2007)

Geese


----------



## swampdaddy (Dec 3, 2007)

No interest in turkeys,ducks, or doves.

 But I try to run over every black housecat I see!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Hmmm*

Here in the US;

Dove and Duck, I walked into the kitchen while dove was in this guys oven the stench about run me outside. I dont think I could ever get past the thought of that smell now. Wont shoot what I wont eat.

My brother has froze me repeatedly trying to get me interested in duck hunting. Sitting out in fowl weather, freezing, to kill a bird I dont like to eat, no thanks.

Africa;

The only thing that interest me in Africa is a Cape Buffalo the rest dont spark an interest.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 3, 2007)

jody7818 said:


> I have no desire to hunt doves.  It doesn't seem like there would be enough meat to justify a shotgun shell.



Oh, but what meat there is is tasty.  I wrap the breasts in bacon and smoke them for 2 hours on a hardwood smoker.  Only 4 bites per bird, but man is it good.


----------



## Soybean (Dec 4, 2007)

bears, elk, moose, any african game, to name a few

for some reason ive only had the desire to hunt whitetail deer, hogs, and turkeys.  ive never shot a hog or a turkey but i want to.  im also interested in taking up duck huntin, oneday.  IMO whitetails grow the most beautiful antlers/horns out of any animal on the planet and will always the #1 game animal ill pursue.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Dec 4, 2007)

Elephant. Not because I'd have a problem shooting one, but because I don't want to do it the way its done. From what I've seen and read, its not considered sporting unless you're close enough for them to kill you. So you're rushed and you've got a small target that is hard to get a bullet into. Seems like killing an elephant with less than three shots is unusual. 
So, you're setting up a situation that has high odds of getting ugly. That doesn't mesh too well with my ideas of taking an animal down without it knowing what is going on. If you could do it from a distance , take the elephant with one shot and have it drop dead fairly quickly, I'd be more into it.
The coolest elephant hunt I ever saw was with Howard Hill. If I remember correctly, he lunged one from about seventy or ninety yards with a long bow. It never knew he was there and it didn't stay upright for long. 

Also, I've no problem with an animal having a fair chance of doing to me what I would do to it, but having your arms and legs pulled off one by one would be kinda rough. I'd much rather get stomped by a rhino.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 4, 2007)

Anything from Africa, goats, sheep, caribou, mule deer, or any other exotic game.

Darrell


----------



## skeeterbit (Dec 4, 2007)

Bear,moose,sheep and anything from Africa!


----------



## gordylew (Dec 4, 2007)

Baby Harp seals and Musk Ox.
too cold!


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 4, 2007)

Skunks


----------



## Jriley (Dec 4, 2007)

Any sheep. They just don't appeal to me all that much. Also, I don't ever want to hunt an ostrich. Now, I would love to bag a feral emu someday.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Dec 4, 2007)

I want to go hunting with the guy that has all the big game photos!  Wow!  I would love to go to Africia!


----------



## Jim H (Dec 4, 2007)

ZEBRA


----------



## TROY7BOY (Dec 4, 2007)

Bald Eagle & Manatee


----------



## Allen Waters (Dec 4, 2007)

WSB said:


> Me too, I might be wrong but from what I've seen on tv it doesn't look like much of a challenge.



make that three, just don't see it for me. no caribou unless i was starving.
skunk would not be much fun either.
two legged deer... wife says thats a no-no.


----------



## gordoshawt (Dec 4, 2007)

Humans....Don't want to get thrown in jail.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Dec 4, 2007)

Bear.....
I just dont see the point. Unless there was a "problem" bear that needed to be hunted down for safety reasons.


----------



## SBG (Dec 4, 2007)

Gator followed closely by bear or hogs. Don't have a problem with anyone that does though.

I've killed enough hogs and gators growing up that there ain't really any sport in it.


----------



## DocGlenn (Dec 5, 2007)

I've hunted eveything from bullfrogs to Stone Sheep, and I can't say that there is anything I don't want to hunt.  There are some hunting methods I try to stay away from (bait and fence), but there isn't any particular animal I wouldn't hunt.  I don't really want to hunt black bear over bait, but I'd go on a spot and stalk hunt in a second.  Sheep and goats are the hardest by far (most physically demanding), but they have been my most rewarding hunts.  African plains game, no fences with a rifle, has had the greatest "fun" factor for me.  Spot and stalk mule deer is really close to African plains game.  Deer in GA are relaxing for me, and a great way to spend time with family and friends.  I really can't think of anything (that I've hunted in the past) that I wouldn't hunt again.


----------



## JerkBait (Dec 5, 2007)

Theres only one for me!-

TED NUGENT!


----------



## JShane (Dec 6, 2007)

Bear, Turkey, any sheep, geese.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter (Dec 6, 2007)

We hunt wildcats, tigers, gamecocks, and different species of dawgs.  Pretty successful most years.  Going on a wolverine hunt in a few weeks.  Should be fun.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Dec 6, 2007)

gordoshawt said:


> Humans....Don't want to get thrown in jail.



Its darn tempting though; especially around election time.


----------



## smokinbass16 (Dec 6, 2007)

For yall who said ducks, you are absolutley crazy! Duck hunting is by far the most action packed hunt. Gettin up at 4 with your buddies then wading out into the water to see those ducks just bookin it over your head. Also, if you do the right thing and take enought time, you can get ducks in Georgia, I promise.


----------



## Seminole61pf (Dec 6, 2007)

Bear...unless of coarse it's hunting me


----------



## Lloyd72 (Dec 6, 2007)

buffalo not one of them cape but just your regular old buffalo like shooting a cow...... and bears over bait no challenge


----------



## headhunter 07 (Dec 6, 2007)

Bear, never tasted any that i enjoyed!


----------



## General Lee (Dec 6, 2007)

I never understood the allure of hog hunting.I did enjoy my one trip when I went with dogs,but as far as sitting in a tree and waiting on one,it's too easy around here,and once they get over about 80 lbs,the meat is no good............


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 7, 2007)

Raccoons. I have no desire to charge through a wet swamp chasing a pack of hounds who are on a coon trail.


----------



## bbrown (Dec 7, 2007)

*hunting*

i hunt it all have coon      dogs and love walking 3 moles though beaverponds freezing your tail off just to watch the dog         belly rubing on the tree mosy    people dont like to dove and duck hunt because they can not hit them rideing up the lake a 4 am with frost on your ears for 5 minutes of fun love it. I JUST LIKE TO HUNT AND WATCH THEM HIT THE GROUND


----------



## SkyHigh (Dec 7, 2007)

Flamingos.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Dec 8, 2007)

Bear,hogs I have no desire for either


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 8, 2007)

Anything inside a high fence.....Besides that...Game on!!!


----------



## Treeman (Dec 8, 2007)

TURKEY


----------



## Dutch (Dec 8, 2007)

Turkey..I tried it, and it was allright but thats some of the best fishing of the year during turkey season.
 I would rather be catching crappie and bream around here, speckled trout and grouper in the Gulf.


----------



## WildBuck (Dec 9, 2007)

dan229 said:


> Skunk


You beat me to it. 
If you rile one of those before you shoot it it can get pretty smelly quick.


----------



## GA1dad (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not interested in hunting anything that will stand there and watch me shoot it. Like a Buffalo!!!! Every time I saw a buffalo hunt,,, the buff just stood there grazing while the hunter walked to within bow range. Can't call that hunting.


----------



## jason8047 (Dec 9, 2007)

Black Panthers for me.  They're just too darn hard to get up with.


----------



## Ripster55 (Dec 10, 2007)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> D O V E S  ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> Why shoot a dinky little bird when you could be a real man and hunt quail, pheasant or grouse.  Shooting doves is what kids do with BB guns...



I wish I could shoot them with a BB gun. I have a hard enough time trying to hit them with a 12 Gauge.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 10, 2007)

anything that i'm not going to eat.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 10, 2007)

*Me too*



rex upshaw said:


> anything that i'm not going to eat.



And Iv'e been around enough bear to say it is the first on my list. I am just speaking of my self when I say I have a hard time killing something just for the sport of it.


----------

